# Ringtones for Iphone?



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

So I finally got a new phone; after dealing with my crappy one for almost two years) I think my husband got tired of hearing me complain.

I love my new iphone, the one thing I am not sure of the capabilities of putting your own ringtone on it. I don't like any of the preset standard ones; and I miss my ring tone (which for the last 4 years or so was The Office Theme)

Any suggestions?


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are on a mac, you can use Garageband to make any song you like into a ringtone.
After you select your song, look in the menus for ringtone, and it will prompt you to select about 40 seconds of the song to use for your ringtone.
You can then save the file and drag it into itunes, and it will be ready to sync next time.

I don't know how to do it on a windows computer, but I think any .m4r format file should work if dragged onto itunes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Rather than paying for a program like Garageband, there are free options.

You can do it directly in iTunes if you already have the music you want to use. A quick Google for iTunes ringtone instructions should yield the steps for your particular version of iTunes.

Or you can use a site such as Audiko--which probably already has the ringtone you need, because they have zillions of them: http://audiko.net/

Other than the custom ones I've done from recordings and audiobook clips, Audiko is where I've found mine and most of the ones hubby has came from there as well.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I make my own and they are pretty personal, meaning they work for me.  My favs are Chaka Khans Tell Me Something Good, Marvin Gayes What's Goin' On, The Stones Can't You Hear Me Knocking, John Lee Hookers Boom Boom, and War Why Can't We Be Friends.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I make my own with Garage Band as well.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

tdmsu said:


> If you are on a mac, you can use Garageband to make any song you like into a ringtone.
> After you select your song, look in the menus for ringtone, and it will prompt you to select about 40 seconds of the song to use for your ringtone.
> You can then save the file and drag it into itunes, and it will be ready to sync next time.


I've never looked at Garageband before. How / where do you select your song?

ETA: So I'm looking at it more . . . . Click on Choose. Look through songs then, but the song I want is in my iTunes (legal / from a CD I bought if that matters), but does not show up as a choice for Garageband?


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Starearedkid said:


> So I finally got a new phone; after dealing with my crappy one for almost two years) I think my husband got tired of hearing me complain.
> 
> I love my new iphone, the one thing I am not sure of the capabilities of putting your own ringtone on it. I don't like any of the preset standard ones; and I miss my ring tone (which for the last 4 years or so was The Office Theme)
> 
> Any suggestions?


Officetally.com has the Office theme song as a ringtone with instructions on how to get it on to your iPhone. I have an iPhone and that's my ringtone!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I make mine in iTunes.  It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it and, best of all, it's free.


----------

